# Super Saiyan Tager!



## SSJ Zac (Jul 23, 2009)

I believe he's over 9000


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jul 23, 2009)

LOL that looks nice. Make Super Saiyan Ragna next!


----------



## Splych (Jul 24, 2009)

That's pretty awesome... Making characters look Super Saiyan...


----------

